# Angeln in Kalifornien



## xamax96 (27. April 2015)

Hallo,
es gibt schon eine Mege Themen dazu, habe mir diese auch durchgelesen wollte aber trotzdem nochmal ein bisschen mehr wissen dazu, da ich bald für einen Monat dort bin (Roadtrip also an vielen stellen sein werde).
Die Angellicense kann man ja fast überall kaufen, kein Thema aber wie ist das mit den Fischarten, die Karten sind anscheinend nur für Spezielle Fischarten gültig zB.Regenbogenforelle aber Bass kann ich zB. nicht finden...


> _Validations             and Report: Cards                                     Report cards are required for any             person fishing for steelhead, sturgeon, abalone, spiny lobster, or salmon (salmon             in the Klamath, Trinity and Smith Rivers only)
> _


Quelle: https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Licensing/Fishing

Nunja ich finde dort auch keine Möglichkeit mehr Fische dazu zu kaufen, was mache ich wenn ich wie schon gefragt auf Barsch angeln wollte.
Und woran erkenne ich dort dann auch das ich einen See beangeln darf, ich weiß ja nicht wie es dort ist aber in Deutschland sind ja fast alles Vereinseen.

Und was heißt eigentlich Teleskooprute auf Englisch? hätte es jetzt spontan als "teavalrood" bezeichnet...|kopfkrat

lg,


----------



## DUSpinner (27. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kalifornien*

Hallo,

für meinen diesjährigen Trip im Nordwesten der USA habe ich folgende Links gefunden http://www.homeaway.com/info/travel...a;jsessionid=A1E89E6DFD84F31E3705BFD8A9E0227A
und für Oregon http://www.dfw.state.or.us/resources/fishing/where_how.asp
Forellen müssten in den Flüssen eigentlich gefangen werden. Ich habe mich allerdings von SF kommend eher auf die Flüsse in Oregon konzentriert. Im Grenzbereich zwischen beiden Bundesländern gibt es m.E. auch gut zu befischende Gewässer.
LG


----------



## cohosalmon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kalifornien*

Barsch/Bass sind in der Minimallizenz mit enthalten. Es gibt nur fuer besonders Game Fish extra Lizenzen und Regeln. Ausser evtl. einer kurzen Schonzeit im Fruehjahr (lokal nachfragen) ist Barsch/Bass immer ok. Kritisch sind Spezien wie Steelhead, Lachs und Stoer. Rest is relativ relaxt.

Telescope rod or collapsible rod


----------

